# Mammoth donkey



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Firstly, why do you want a mammoth donkey? You seem to be at the very beginning of your journey here, so maybe start with that. Don't get me wrong, I love them, but they're not like horses. 

The biggest issue with mammoths is ensuring they are fed properly. They are donkeys, therefore easy keepers. Most people including myself think that they should be fed like an Insulin Resistant horse- minimal to no grain, low protein, high fiber diet, no sugars. 

Saddle fitting is also a challenge, since a donkey's back is not the same as a horse's back. You can find people who make donkey-specific saddles, though - Steve Edwards is one of the best, but other makers can work with you if they know donkeys. 

A mini would be a fine companion for a mammoth as long as both animals get along. 

As far as your other questions, pasture size and monthly cost is going to be similar to a regular horse in your area. We don't know how much board, feed, hay, farrier, or vets are near you, so you have to crunch those numbers for yourself.


----------



## LittleArab (Jun 29, 2015)

I wouldn't be getting one for a while. I am going to get a mini first and decide later if I would like to get a mammoth so I would be able to ride it but i haven't been able to find much about them and would like to know more.


----------

